# How much light do Bucephalandras need?



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I was emailed this link from BucePlant. Very interesting

https://buceplant.com/blogs/news/ho...ndra-need?mc_cid=49757aa1ef&mc_eid=53e0076cd4


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there a local guy here in DFW selling some different sp. of buce any one want me to get in contact with him. maybe get a club grow out going.


----------

